# Whats the best temp and rh



## thomasbagnell (May 29, 2021)

I've been drying at 60/60rh and it seems kinda ok what kinda ideas do you guys have


----------



## pute (May 29, 2021)

While hanging I like total darkness, 60f and humidity starting at 60% slowly dropping go 50% right before going into jars.


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 29, 2021)

That's damn near exactly what I've been doin but I think I've been putting em in jars tf oo early


----------



## pute (May 29, 2021)

Yup, beginners mistake.   The end result is popping jars for and extra week or even worse mold.  Patience is a virtue my friend.


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 30, 2021)

May I ask just how fo you keep it the right temp and rh


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

Use Heaters or AC to get correct temp (dependent on outdoor temps) Use dehumidifier or humidifier to lower or raise RH. Or find a place in your house were its pretty close already.
  As Putes says get the buds dried down to below 58 (I never have gone lower but I put digital humidity meters in my jars and still burp for 2 weeks. I like to lock my jars at 58% humidity but thats me.


----------



## pute (May 30, 2021)

I am old school and do it totally by feel. It is a simple crispy or spongy feel.   First I pop the lids every four hours or so and slowly you will get to a point where you can leave them closed.

You can also get humidity packs that keep the humidity at or about 60%. Which is where you want  them while in jars. 

Then you can spend some $$$ and do it Rosters way.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

Oh yes the Bovida Packs 58% KEEP THE HERB RIGHT AT 58% IN MASON JARS


----------



## pute (May 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Oh yes the Bovida Packs 58% KEEP THE HERB RIGHT AT 58% IN MASON JARS


The problem with them is the change the taste and flavor of the finished product.  IMO....I don't like them.

Any way you end up doing it after a while you will get to know your buds so we'll that it will become 2nd nature, just like everything else associated with growing.


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 30, 2021)

Ok say one plant good sized with said conditions about how long would it take to dry


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 30, 2021)

Last time I used 2 humidifier and couldn't hardly getting up to 50 with my ac set on 65ish


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

pute said:


> The problem with them is the change the taste and flavor of the finished product.  IMO....I don't like them.





thomasbagnell said:


> Last time I used 2 humidifier and couldn't hardly getting up to 50 with my ac set on 65ish


Do you have a basement


----------



## thomasbagnell (May 30, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you have a basement


Negative I usually put em in my closet


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 30, 2021)

I always found a basement easier to control unless it is really damp then No Good.


----------

